
What its like launching my first SaaS - mundia
https://dev.to/afrocoderzm/what-its-like-launching-my-first-saas-2ic1
======
kevsim
Congrats on launching! The service looks really nice and professional.

One criticism though. It's possible to overstate the value of user feedback:

> We provide everything you need to learn from your users while saving you
> hundreds of hours by avoiding building the wrong things.

If you just build the things your users are asking for or voting for, you may
find yourself constantly correcting symptoms rather than attacking root
causes, which can actually cost you time, not save it. Henry Ford's quote
about building a faster horse comes to mind.

The founders of Pitch just published a good blog on the subject
[https://pitch.com/blog/why-you-should-develop-features-
peopl...](https://pitch.com/blog/why-you-should-develop-features-people-dont-
ask-for)

